# 1999 Jetta oil pressure sensor



## lCunningham (Feb 2, 2010)

I need to replace the oil pan on my 1999 MKIV Jetta 2.0 

I see there are oil pans with or without a hole for the oil sensor. How do I know if mine has one or not?? 
Do the 99s have the sensor? 

Thanks!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That's not a _pressure_ sensor that they're referring to - rather, it's a _level_ sensor. 

How do you know if you have one? Just look! They bolt to the bottom of the pan (you'll see a ~1.5" diameter plate, with an electrical connection, bolted to the bottom of the pan.)


----------

